# Isle of Dog?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Those of you who have used this? which shampoo and which conditioner? 

here is their web site if you need to refresh your memory 

ttp://www.iodogs.com/DefaultIODogs.aspx


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use #10 shampoo - Evening Primrose Oil and #51 Conditioner - Heavy Management. The products are used full strength, but I have found if I add a little water, they work better. They are a very thick consistency, especially the conditioner.

If you go to their website, you can complete some questions and they will give you the recommended products for your dog.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Michelle, and I read on the other thread they stay clean longer?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just think that when I use IOD, Kodi always looks like he was just washed for a longer time. And Shelby's white always looks brighter than with other shampoos. Just my experience with it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I bought the same ones at the boston show and love them. I just have a bad habit of changing constantly.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I too use #10 shampoo and #51 heavy management conditioner. I mix the shampoo 10:1 as well as I also mix the conditioner 10:1. I also use their 4style grooming spray as well as their whole vanity series. 
Not everyone likes it, but I know I do
Good luck Missy:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I also use IOD #10 shampoo & #51 conditioner. I agree Bacci seems to stay cleaner longer. I also use Mink Oil spray for daily brushing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thank you for the information, I am going to try this one also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks all-- I will order this today!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Janet, if I want to get Mink Oil spray, is that what I look for, or is there a brand?


----------

